# Residential House Voltage



## bobo60 (Jan 23, 2006)

hello,

my name is bob. nice to meet all of you, thank you for letting me post here!
 Q: when testing a 110/120 outlet in my house, i noticed it read alittle high, 125vac. i know the voltage tends to vary alittle, but every 110/120 circuit i every tested was around 117-120vac. also, the 220/240 circuits all read 248-250vac. its prolly no biggie, but is this normal? or is there a transformer out on a poll that is failing in someway???

bob


----------



## Square Eye (Jan 23, 2006)

My friends at the Pennyrile Electrical Co-op said that the voltage can be considered acceptable at 10% above or below 120v. So, 125v. is well within tolerance. Although a 24 volt range seems excessive, I have heard the same rule of tolerance nearly everywhere I have worked. Check the voltage again at different times of the day and see how it varies. I have wired mall stores and in the morning when the sun is up and the mall is dead the voltage readings are considerably different than after dark, when the stores get busy and all of the lights are on. 

Tom in KY, If you live near an industrial area, expect wild swings in the current.


----------



## bobo60 (Jan 23, 2006)

square eye!

ty for the info. i will check the voltage in the computer room with the tv on and lights and puter on and see how it looks, then shut it all down and check it.  thanks again. i didnt think it was a prob, i was just curious!

bob


----------

